# Bully or pitbull?



## Matthew42014 (Aug 28, 2015)

Can anyone please tell me if my baby girl MIA is a American PitBull Terrier or a bully


----------



## Matthew42014 (Aug 28, 2015)

She is 7 mo. Old and the male in the last picture with her is my 8 mo. Old UKC purple ribbon male blue American pitbull Terrier but I think he looks more like a bully then pit..


----------



## Matthew42014 (Aug 28, 2015)

My girl is not registered but saw mom and dad owner said she was apbt. Also, do you think she can get UKC single registered for the bully breed through UKC?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She looks to be your run of the mill bull breed mix...she doesn't fit the American bully breed standard so I personally wouldn't spend the time or funds single registering her since you don't know her background.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I would say she is neither an American Pitbull Terrier nor an American Bully, you can't know for sure though if she doesn't have a pedigree. I'm sure she is mixed, but she is a very cute girl. She looks similar to my girl that is also a mutt


----------



## Matthew42014 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for your comments


----------

